# HeShu Super Big 3x3 Force Cubes



## PBCubing (Jan 12, 2015)

I just wanted to know if anyone has thought of making Force Cubes out of the 18 cm 3x3. If you have i would like to see pictures. Contact me if you need anything else.


----------



## Berd (Jan 12, 2015)

That would be cool!


----------



## sgtjosh (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't see an issue with making enormous force cubes, but I would be a bit concerned about stickering. They'd have to be custom-made, no?


----------



## PBCubing (Jan 12, 2015)

Most Likely, yes but would they stick to the sticker less surface? I know this would all be very expensive but i thought it could be a theoretical idea


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 12, 2015)

The stickers would have to be custom made, or you could just use the custom vinyl from the cubicle. It would be really simple to cut out 55mm squares.


----------



## Berd (Jan 12, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> The stickers would have to be custom made, or you could just use the custom vinyl from the cubicle. It would be really simple to cut out 55mm squares.


Skewb center piece stickers?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> Most Likely, yes but would they stick to the sticker less surface?



Really? Any cube without stickers on has a stickerless surface.


----------



## shadyb (Jan 30, 2015)

can anyone who has it confirm that the skewb center piece stickers will fit comfortably?


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 30, 2015)

shadyb said:


> can anyone who has it confirm that the skewb center piece stickers will fit comfortably?



It wouldn't be close. The cubies are way bigger than the skewb center pieces.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 6, 2015)

Really easy to buy and cut sticky back plastic guys. Loads of stuff available in hardware shops, art shops or the internet.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Really easy to buy and cut sticky back plastic guys. Loads of stuff available in hardware shops, art shops or the internet.



I think PBCubing was talking about having colored cubes, though.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 5, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I think PBCubing was talking about having colored cubes, though.


Which would need stickers wouldn't they?


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 6, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Which would need stickers wouldn't they?



Sorry, I thought you meant to buy black plastic and put it over the sticker less cube so that it would be black.


----------

